# He's at his wits end & has to rehome



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone & really I hope someone can help,

Approx 2.5 months ago someone brought a female kitten to my partners home asking if it was one of his. She wasn't but being the real softie that he is & after checking that she wasn't lost via local vets & sspca branch, thought he would/could give her a chance to live with him, his family & his other 2 neutered male cats both of whom arrived as strays.

Unfortunately its just not working out. He tried introducing them very very slowly but Kong (3ish) absolutely hates her & attacked at any opportunity. Meanwhile she has just stressed Frank (8ish) out so much that he is spending more & more time away from home.

Apart from that, this beautiful little girl cat who is about 5.5 months old now is causing absolute chaos indoors. She constantly & I mean constantly wee'ing & poo'ing all round his home. Chewing cables is her favourite pastime He really cannot go on like this & much as he hates to do it, he feels he has to rehome. He works full time so really doesn't have the time to solve this problem & what is bothering him most is the fact that Kong & especially Frank are not coping with her being around.

Can anyone help point us in the direction of any cat charities who could/would be able to take her on.

Thanks in advance of any help anyone can give


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

where are you located?


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Kelly Joy & thanks very much for replying. He is located in Dumbarton, which is fairly near Glasgow in Scotland.

Roobster


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try these rescues

ARGYLL ANIMAL AID
Scottish Registered Charity no: SCO 13211
Tel: 01852 300362
E-mail: [email protected]
Web site: Argyll Animal Aid

CAT ACTION TRUST - LANARKSHIRE
Registered Charity no. 1063947
Email: [email protected] 
Website: www.catactiontrust.co.uk

CAT ACTION TRUST - STRATHCLYDE
Registered Charity no: 1063947
Tel: 0871 566 2107
Mobile: 07767 267 825 
Email: [email protected]
Web Page: Home

CAT ACTION TRUST (1977) - EAST KILBRIDE BRANCH
Registered Charity No. 801245
Tel: 01355 228855 
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Cat Action Trust 1977 | A Lifeline for Feral Cats

CATS PROTECTION - INVERCLYDE
Shelter Tel: 01475 529462 
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Cats Protection - Caring for the UK′s Cats: homing, neutering, raising awareness

BLUE CROSS  Scotland Adoption Centre
Registered Charity No. England and Wales (224392) and Scotland (SCO40154)
Tel: (to adopt a cat): 0300 456 8500
National web site: Blue Cross - Home

CAT CONCERN
Registered Charity No. SC042401 
Covering Lanarkshire and Glasgow 
Tel: 07938 909 215 
Email: [email protected]
Web site: CAT CONCERN - Home

CAT ACTION TRUST (1977) - AYRSHIRE BRANCH
Registered Charity No. 801245
Address: CAT 1977, PO Box 1267, Kilmarnock, East Ayrshire, KA1 2HX
Tel: 01563 525814
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Cat Action Trust 1977 Ayrshire Branch - A lifeline for feral and stray cats in Ayrshire

CATS PROTECTION - WEST LOTHIAN
Registered Charity no: 203644 (England & Wales) SC037711 (Scotland) 
Website: Cats Protection West Lothian

CATS PROTECTION - KILMARNOCK & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no: 203644 (England & Wales) SC037711 (Scotland) 
Please Note: Contact for this branch is currently through head office, as follows.
National CP Helpline: 03000 12 12 12 
National CP Email: [email protected] 
Web site: Cats Protection - Caring for the UK′s Cats: homing, neutering, raising awareness

CATS PROTECTION - LANARKSHIRE
Registered Charity no: 203644 (England & Wales) SC037711 (Scotland) 
Postal address: Cats Protection Lanarkshire, PO Box 1927, Bellshill, ML4 1YF
To adopt, Tel: 08453 714 213
Email: [email protected]
Web site: www.lanarkshirecats.co.uk
National CP Helpline: 03000 12 12 12

CATS PROTECTION - GLASGOW ADOPTION CENTRE
Registered Charity no: 203644 (England & Wales) SC037711 (Scotland) 
Rehoming Centre: Langmuirhead Road, Auchinloch, Kirkintilloch, Glasgow, Strathclyde, G66 5LD
Shelter Tel: 0141 779 3341
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Cats Protection - Caring for the UK′s Cats: homing, neutering, raising awareness
National CP Helpline: 03000 12 12 12

CATS PROTECTION - GIFFNOCK & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no: 203644 (England & Wales) SC037711 (Scotland) 
Tel: 0141 638 5110 
Email: [email protected] 
Web site: Cats Protection - Caring for the UK′s Cats: homing, neutering, raising awareness

CATS PROTECTION - GLASGOW
Registered Charity no: 203644 (England & Wales) SC037711 (Scotland) 
Tel: 0845 3712722 
Email: Please see the 'Contact Us' page on their website, linked below.
Website: Cats Protection - Caring for the UK′s Cats: homing, neutering, raising awareness
National CP Helpline: 03000 12 12 12

SSPCA - AYRSHIRE & SW SCOTLAND
Scottish Registered Charity no: SC 006467
Address: Millview, No. 4 Holding, Mainholm, Ayr, KA6 5HD.
Open: Monday to Sunday 10am - 4pm
Tel: SSPCA Helpline 03000 999 999
Email: See the 'Contact Us' form on their website.
Website: Animal Rehoming - Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 - Scottish SPCA | Scottish SPCA

SSPCA - DUNBARTONSHIRE & W SCOTLAND
Scottish Registered Charity no: SC 006467
Address: Dumbarton Road, Milton, Dumbarton, G82 2UA.
Open: Monday to Sunday 10am - 4pm
Tel: SSPCA Helpline 03000 999 999
Email: See the 'Contact Us' form on their website.
Website: Animal Rehoming - Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 - Scottish SPCA | Scottish SPCA

SSPCA - GLASGOW
Scottish Registered Charity no: SC 006467
Address: 125 Kinnell Avenue, Cardonald, Glasgow, G52 3RY.
Open: Monday to Sunday 10am - 4pm
Tel: SSPCA Helpline 03000 999 999
Email: See the 'Contact Us' form on their website.
Website: Animal Rehoming - Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 - Scottish SPCA | Scottish SPCA

SECOND CHANCE CAT RESCUE
Tel: 01864 502 681
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Home

CLYDE VALLEY CAT RESCUE
Based in Lanark, South Lanarkshire, ML9
Rescue & rehoming unwanted and abandoned cats & kittens, and offering general advice on the care and welfare of cats. 
Tel: 07756 702 668
Email: [email protected]

CATFLAP
Tel: 0141 423 3246
Email: [email protected] 
Web site: CATFLAP SCO26114

INVERCLYDE CAT RESCUE
Inverclyde Cat Rescue, 103 Kirn Drive, Gourock, Inverclyde, PA19 1EG
Tel: 01475 635939
Email: [email protected]
Web site: www.inverclydecatrescue.co.uk

PARK FARM ANIMAL SANCTUARY
Based in Turnberry, South Ayrshire, covering Scotland and Northern England
Tel: 079 3273 4931
Email: [email protected]
Website: Park Farm Animal Sanctuary - Helping to make a difference

KINTYRE COLLIE & PET RESCUE
Based in Campbeltown, Argyll, Strathclyde
A small dedicated group helping animals who have lost their homes, and people who need help with their pets. The group is entirely self funded so any donations towards their work is gratefully received.
Tel: 01586 551620 or 551697
Email: [email protected]
Web: | saving one life at a time

ALLANDALE ANIMAL SANCTUARY
Rescuing and rehoming cats, dogs, horses, sheep, pigs, goats, rabbits, guinea pigs etc. since 1984. Good, loving homes always needed.
Sanctuary: Easter Baton Farm, West Benhar Road, Harthill, Lanarkshire, ML7 5TG
Tel: 01501 823 860

CAT ADVISORY & RESCUE SERVICE
Liz Cliff, Tel: 0141 569 0005 
Jan Kennedy, Tel: 01236 726506

HAMILTON CAT RESCUE
Tel: 01698 887977

Good luck


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks very much for your help Kelly Joy, its very much appreciated.

Thankyou Roobster


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

No problem, I hope one can help


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Kelly Joy, just popped in to say thanks again for your help. I'm very pleased to say that Gizmo now has a lovely new forever home & is doing very well there.

Roobster x


----------

